

Falsificationism and Falsifiability - d2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability

======
orls
Every time I stumble into a religion "vs" science debate, I tell the
participants to look up this page (or at least this term). Falsifiability
underlies the scientific method, and it's the element of 'Science' that's
normally not appreciated or understood (at least by the kind of folk who have
_that_ argument.

